# ATi Tool startup question



## shoman24v (Nov 2, 2004)

I have set my startup on ATi Tool to be at 475/450.  My quesion is, when the computer starts will it be at 475/450 or is that ONLY when ATi Tool starts?  

If my clock speeds only go lower when ATi Tool is launched how do I make it startup on 475/475 when windows starts.  If it normally starts at 520/560 then lowers its self back to 475/450 when I launch ATi Tool, that is ghey.  That means I have been running at 520/560 for a while...


----------



## horvatbe (Nov 3, 2004)

The clock is adjusted by Ati tool so yes it will only change the clock speed once the program is on. 

On the other hand there are 2 options
2d profile (hence no 3d, just normal PC use) 
3d profile games usually. 

Put into 2d profile the clocks you want to have and 3d the once you want under games thats it.


----------

